# Diagramas de estado para la elaboracion de un parqueadero / estacionamiento



## roderickw (Abr 25, 2009)

Alguien me puede ayudar con los diagramas de estado para la elaboracion de un parqueadero - estacionamiento, es para resolver el problema que aparece en el siguiente link

http://www.virtual.unal.edu.co/cursos/ingenieria/2000477/laboratorios/070101.htm


Si alguien me pudiera dar una idea de la manera mas adecuada de resolver este ejercicio se los agradezco es para una tarea de digitales.

Saludos,

Roderickw


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 25, 2009)

> Si alguien me pudiera dar una idea de la manera mas adecuada de resolver este ejercicio se los agradezco es para una tarea de digitales.



1) Buscar información y leer sobre máquinas de estado
2) Ver unos cuantos ejemplos
3) Resolver algunos ejercicios sencillos
4) Resolver ejercicios más complejos

Puedo asegurar que este método le funciona al 99,99% de la gente.

Estaría bueno que por lo menos intentases resolver el problema por tu cuenta, y si no te sale postear como intentaste solucionarlo y en donde tenés el problema que no te deja llegar a la solución.

Sin ánimos de ofender, saludos.


----------



## roderickw (May 2, 2009)

Agradezco tu guia me ha servido mucho

Saludos

roderickw


----------

